# where to look for the same sex IP's ?



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hello everyone!!
and good luck on your journeys!!
i tried a lot of web sides,most of them US...any UK  sites !?
i just want IP's to be close to me :to be able attend each appointment, to be able to hear heart beat, to be at the birth (with one condition- they wouldn't faint away   ...),i would like all  medical attention that moment!
or i want to much !??


"in helping others, we shall help ourselves, for whatever good we give out completes the circle and comes back to us " (f. edwards)


----------



## Bs2276 (May 14, 2013)

Trust me, some of us want to be as involved as we can be as same sex parents going on this journey with a surrogate, when we find one


----------

